# Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

While completing EOI, I came accross this question "Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?". I am not sure how to answer this.
I am single and I would like to bring my mother along with me. However, as far as I know, I have to sponsor her after arriving Australia. I am not sure, whether I can include my mother with my application, by answering yes to this question. Any advise.


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

ammalik27 said:


> While completing EOI, I came accross this question "Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?". I am not sure how to answer this.
> I am single and I would like to bring my mother along with me. However, as far as I know, I have to sponsor her after arriving Australia. I am not sure, whether I can include my mother with my application, by answering yes to this question. Any advise.


You can include her right now in your application (instead messing up later), if you can prove the conditions for "Other dependent relatives" as they can be found here:

Including family members


----------



## abhishingwekar (Aug 27, 2013)

How about spouse? As there is a option below family member for spouse. So, should we say 0 family members and spouse??


----------



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ali33 said:


> You can include her right now in your application (instead messing up later), if you can prove the conditions for "Other dependent relatives" as they can be found here:
> 
> Including family members


While I can certainly prove that she is totally dependant on me and there is no one else to take care of her. But this is the first time some told me that it is possible to bring parents along with you. Are you sure that it is possible? Also does she has to sit in IELTS?


----------



## Addi (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi,

I recently got my grant for subclass 190, i included my mother when applying but as a non migrating applicant, i also submitted her PCC and medical... Now i want to call her, how can i do that? She is totaly dependant on me... is there a possibility she can migrate to aus.. ?


----------



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

Addi - I would also like to know about it. I cannot take the risk of leaving for even a month. I wish to take her along with me. My question to you is did you answer yes to above mentioned question.


----------



## Ishot557 (Jul 23, 2013)

hi guys, 
I asked a similar question on this forum.
In my opinion, if you choose yes to non migrating dependent then there is long waiting queue of 10-12 yrs approximately plus extra cost. 
If you choose yes to migrating dependent during your EOI and visa process then after providing medicals, PCC and proving dependency one could get the dependent to have PR as well.

Hope this helps!!

"Pastures may appear greener on the other side of fence, but grass is always green where you water it" -Anonymous


----------



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ishot557 said:


> hi guys,
> I asked a similar question on this forum.
> In my opinion, if you choose yes to non migrating dependent then there is long waiting queue of 10-12 yrs approximately plus extra cost.
> If you choose yes to migrating dependent during your EOI and visa process then after providing medicals, PCC and proving dependency one could get the dependent to have PR as well.
> ...


Ishot - what I understood from your comment is that I should choose my mother as migrating dependent and provided I can provide supporting documents to prove that she is dependent on me, she can accompany me to Australia. Have I undertood it correctly? Also please advise at which stage I have to select her as a 'Migrating Dependent' - I cannot see any such option while completing EOI.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

abhishingwekar said:


> How about spouse? As there is a option below family member for spouse. So, should we say 0 family members and spouse??


Can someone please answer this question as well? I'm single now and might get married in a couple of years. So, should I add as single or future applicant as well?


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

ammalik27 said:


> Ishot - what I understood from your comment is that I should choose my mother as migrating dependent and provided I can provide supporting documents to prove that she is dependent on me, she can accompany me to Australia. Have I undertood it correctly? Also please advise at which stage I have to select her as a 'Migrating Dependent' - I cannot see any such option while completing EOI.


Yes you have rightly understood. Many persons in the forum have got the grants with mothers as their dependents. SO no need to worry, u just have to prove that she has no one to take care except you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2013)

No he has to prove she is 100% dependent on him and has been for a substantial period prior to the application being made. Which is a different concept to needing him to take care of her.

She needs to live in your home. 
Not working and have no substantial income of her own. 
Not be married or in a relationship. 
AND have no other relative who she could stay with if you migrated. 

If you can prove those things she will be accepted as dependent.


----------



## am40350 (Aug 26, 2017)

ammalik27 said:


> While completing EOI, I came accross this question "Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?". I am not sure how to answer this.
> I am single and I would like to bring my mother along with me. However, as far as I know, I have to sponsor her after arriving Australia. I am not sure, whether I can include my mother with my application, by answering yes to this question. Any advise.


Hi ammalik.. I am submitting my EOI and just confused on this option of including family members. I was also under assumption that we can sponsor our parents later on once we are there,however,I am confused now whether I need to include her in EOI or not. Please can you confirm whether you included your mother or not ?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

am40350 said:


> Hi ammalik.. I am submitting my EOI and just confused on this option of including family members. I was also under assumption that we can sponsor our parents later on once we are there,however,I am confused now whether I need to include her in EOI or not. Please can you confirm whether you included your mother or not ?


You are asking someone who posted their message three years ago and hasn't been online here in the last year. 

More importantly, the rules regarding who can be considered dependent changed last November, so no, now you should not include parents in your EOI as they can not be included in your visa application. Parents are no longer considered by DIBP to be members of your family group, or to be dependent on you.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-bringing-parents-australia.html#post12525202


----------



## am40350 (Aug 26, 2017)

kaju said:


> am40350 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi ammalik.. I am submitting my EOI and just confused on this option of including family members. I was also under assumption that we can sponsor our parents later on once we are there,however,I am confused now whether I need to include her in EOI or not. Please can you confirm whether you included your mother or not ?
> ...


Thanks Kaju for your reply. My mother is totally dependent on me as I lost my father 17 years ago, if you are aware is there any other way I can include her ?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

am40350 said:


> Thanks Kaju for your reply. My mother is totally dependent on me as I lost my father 17 years ago, if you are aware is there any other way I can include her ?


In your application, no. 

Otherwise, see the link I provided - those are pretty much the only choices.


----------



## am40350 (Aug 26, 2017)

kaju said:


> am40350 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Kaju for your reply. My mother is totally dependent on me as I lost my father 17 years ago, if you are aware is there any other way I can include her ?
> ...


Ok, Thanks


----------

